# Loose interior mirror



## gcstone (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay, I know this may sound simple but I cant figure it out. My interior rear view mirror is loose and flops down all the time and I cant figure out how to keep it in place. It is not loose at the ball, but where the mirror screws into the bracket. Any tips?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Might try a couple of small plastic washers on each side of the bracket groove or thread locker. 
Likely been over tightened one two many times and the threads are worn.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Your '67 has the first year for the safety 'break away' mirror, which has a plastic joint inside that breaks if you hit it with your head in an accident. Decades later, the plastic becomes brittle and any slight bump will break it, and render the mirror a limp noodle. My cure 35 years ago was to install an all steel mirror out of a '65 in my own '67. I installed all steel 1965-66 window cranks and door handles, too, as I got tired of the plastic knobs falling off. Dangerous? Perhaps. Functional? Absolutely!! They do make reproduction '67 mirrors, I think. I would still go with a good used or reproduction '65-'66 mirror, though, if you want it to be the last time you replace it.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

safety 'break away' mirror??
Not sure I've ever heard of this, Where would I find info?

Have to '67's at shop Conv't & HT both have no plastic on the rear view mirrors.
Thx.


----------

